

Firebug 1.1 Supports Firefox 3 Beta - bfioca
http://ajaxian.com/archives/firebug-11-and-getfirebugcom

======
kajecounterhack
Firebug is the best thing since sliced bread. (and cake, if you know what I'm
talking about)

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Firebug is better than cake.

because the cake is a lie.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I agree with the first statement and don't understand the second. Cake is not
a lie, it is a framework. =]

------
henryw
yes! finally i can upgrade to firefox 3.

